# Up in Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, actually. standing up in the smoke! 
I am doing drunken chicken for tonite. Got Coke cans in their rear ends. I used Badia Complete Seasoning on one and salt and pepper on two. Be done shortly.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Now just waiting on guests to arrive.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Eat'n time!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I re-fired the Akorn at 8:30 last night and did an over night Butt cook. Took them off at 5am this morning.Just finished up some pulled pork sammiches.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, as usual, it looks mighty good. I am sure it was even better tasting!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

After reading this, now I'm starving !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I see your pork butt and raise you three short racks of Baby Backs and a Whole KC style rack. My own Rub Recipe on the BGE.
1.5 hrs in....photo taken about 20 mins ago

Call !


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Well, actually. standing up in the smoke!
> Got Coke cans in their rear ends.
> 
> So, are they technically drunken chickens?  Looks like good eats, for real though.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep drunken chicken only I don't use beer just Sprite or Coca Cola. I use Sprite when I do Lemon Pepper rub.


----------

